# Entering Canada on an air mattress



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Nov 22, 2018)

Just when you think you've heard it all someone comes along and does something new. Lol 


https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/alien-enters-canada-on-air-mattress-1.3755079


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Nov 22, 2018)

thank god, i know ill sleep better knowing the air mattress mischief maker is off the streets.


----------



## Ani mal (Nov 22, 2018)

ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> Just when you think you've heard it all someone comes along and does something new. Lol
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/alien-enters-canada-on-air-mattress-1.3755079


Talk about huck as fuck fin!


ResistMuchObeyLittle said:


> Just when you think you've heard it all someone comes along and does something new. Lol
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/new-brunswick/alien-enters-canada-on-air-mattress-1.3755079


Well thats huck as fuck fin right there! Kinda bad ass


----------



## Ani mal (Nov 22, 2018)

Ani mal said:


> Talk about huck as fuck fin!
> 
> Well thats huck as fuck fin right there! Kinda bad ass


Why did this double post my comment?


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 22, 2018)

If Canada won't allow Brave Dave into their nation, don't think they will even accept a floater!


----------



## Drengor (Nov 22, 2018)

Dude tried to float across right on a main street... Could have just walked an extra hour south and might have gotten away with it!


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Nov 23, 2018)

makes you wonder how many people try this and get away with it....


----------



## happythoughts123 (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm surprised he got two months in jail.


----------

